# Another metronome thread!



## piggins411 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I understand how to practice with a metronome and use one to learn a difficult passage, but when I want to learn a song with a weird time signature, say a section of a BTBAM song, how do I do it? I don't think I can set my metronome to 7/8 or 5/8 or anything like that. I only just recently got to the point where I think I have a decent understanding of time signatures, so help is much appreciated.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 24, 2011)

When working with compound time, you will likely need a programmable metronome/drum machine, or using something like Guitarpro you can create your own compound metronome using a tempo, as well as some drum beats/clicks where you need them. Just make a bar of 7/8 then 5/8 and accent the beats in their groupings (2s and 3s) and go from there.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 24, 2011)

That or set an unaccented metronome to a tempo fast enough to represent quavers/semiquavers and play along to that, counting the beats yourself. As long as the tempo is static, that'll work fine.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you know if Tuxguitar has a programmable metronome like Guitarpro does? Also, noob question: I've seen that word quavers around here; what does that mean?


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 24, 2011)

piggins411 said:


> Do you know if Tuxguitar has a programmable metronome like Guitarpro does? Also, noob question: I've seen that word quavers around here; what does that mean?


A quaver is an eighth note. Just write up a drum beat in TuxGuitar to match the time signature.


----------



## steve1 (Jul 24, 2011)

edit: ninjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, thank you kind people


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 24, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> A quaver is an eighth note. Just write up a drum beat in TuxGuitar to match the time signature.



It is just British people talking funny, accept it and move on  ( and yes, an eighth note)


----------



## Skanky (Jul 25, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> A quaver is an eighth note. Just write up a drum beat in TuxGuitar to match the time signature.




This.

TuxGuitar does have a metronome, but it's pretty much basic.

Drum beat is the way to go.


----------

